# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Bielenda, Czarna Oliwka - OPINIE

## Nie zarejestrowany

Bielenda, Dieta Śródziemnomorska Czarna Oliwka, Oliwka do ciała o konsystencji balsamu 
doskonale nadaje się do suchej skóry, sama stosowałam i jestem bardzo zadowolona , polecam !!!

----------

